# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Radioactive Symbol

## Nimbusdp

Hey,

The bottles I used didn't have a lab name or anything. They were clearly homemade with a radioactive symbol. It was my first cycle ever, and I got them from a friend I met in the gym. I had good results with them, but I gave them to another workout partner who is extremely experienced at running cycles and he said they were really bad quality. I finished my cycle and am now on my PCT so I can't post a picture, but is it common to have underground labs just use symbols to tag their bottles? Does my workout partner just have a high tolerance? I was extremely please with my results. I ran Test P 100mg EOD and Tren A 75mg EOD. I'm currently in the best shape of my life. Should I go back to this source or find someone else?

----------

